# Living in Ajman



## anateresamendess

Hey,

Im from Portugal and may be I will move to Ajman but first of all I want to know how life is there. I know it's really different. I read about the city in a couple of websites but it's not enough. There's no a lot of info. on the Internet. 

I have some questions about the lifestyle:

- The beaches are all private? 
- When is the ''winter'' season? 
- There are night clubs in Ajman? Dubai it's pretty far from Ajman? (To go out for a dinner, or a club/disco)
- The price of clothes and food are very expensive?
- It's a safety city? 
- Women can use a normal biquini on the beach? Because I read about that but I don't know what they call swimming suit that dont reveal too much (it's still a biquini? or only swimsuit?) And about the skirts, or shorts. If we cant go out with shorts or skirts in Dubai it's possible? It's more liberal? I mean it's not a short skirt, a normal skirt. Classy! 


Any other information will be helfull for me. Thanks a lot and sorry, but everything it's kind of new for me.


----------



## haval

Hi Ajamn is a very nice and amazing emirate it has many hotels and a beach , all UAE safe , very safe and luckily Dubai will not be far away many from ajman go dining and to nightlife in Dubai , winter and rains will start from December up to jan , you can use shorts in open beaches and bikini in closed swimming pools, iam interested to learn your language in exchange of teaching u Arabic feel free to call me on /snip
cheers
haval


----------



## MOTORaid

haval said:


> Hi Ajamn is a very nice and amazing emirate it has many hotels and a beach , all UAE safe , very safe and luckily Dubai will not be far away many from ajman go dining and to nightlife in Dubai , winter and rains will start from December up to jan , you can use shorts in open beaches and bikini in closed swimming pools, iam interested to learn your language in exchange of teaching u Arabic feel free to call me on /snip
> cheers
> haval


Thank you as I was looking for this same information but what about the electricity and water problems is it indeed a major issue and what about the mobile phone coverage and the internet ? We keep reading that ajman has many such problems is that trough ? 
thank you in advance


----------



## anateresamendess

haval said:


> Hi Ajamn is a very nice and amazing emirate it has many hotels and a beach , all UAE safe , very safe and luckily Dubai will not be far away many from ajman go dining and to nightlife in Dubai , winter and rains will start from December up to jan , you can use shorts in open beaches and bikini in closed swimming pools, iam interested to learn your language in exchange of teaching u Arabic feel free to call me on /snip
> cheers
> haval



Hello,

Sorry for my late reply. Actually I'm moving to Dubai. I declined my opportunity in Ajman so now I received another one to Dubai and I will take it  

Portuguese it's hard as arabic will be for me. But I would love to learn arabic too


----------

